
Notre Dame About to Get a Crash Course in Typical College Student Behavior - harambae
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephengavazzi/2020/08/15/notre-dame-about-to-get-a-crash-course-in-typical-college-student-behavior/
======
ljsocal
Further evidence that U admins are out of touch with their students.

------
shafner99
It just Notre dame. Lots of colleges are about to get a lesson

